# Parlante de 64ohm



## rulfo (Sep 28, 2015)

Muy buenas, resulta que me han dado dos parlantes de 64ohm, la dudas son dos, una es si por el valor que tienen (64Ohm) se pueden utilizar con cualquier amplificador?
y luego por el estado que se encuentran, valdra la pena?
Saludos y muchas Gracias.

estos serian los parlantes


----------



## josemaX (Sep 28, 2015)

Nunca he visto altavoces de 64 ohmios, pero sí de 6,4. No serán de esta impedancia?

Al margen de esto, se ven muy hechos polvo. Si son buenos (lo siento, no dan la impresión de serlo) les podrías cambiar la suspensión y la lente. Puedes hacerlo tú o contratar quien lo haga. En YouTube hay tutoriales sobre cómo hacerlo.


----------



## rulfo (Sep 28, 2015)

perdona mi ignorancia, pues seran de 6,4, y no me voy a complicar en arreglarlos,
iran directamente a la basura, muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 28, 2015)

Existieron parlantes de 64 ohm, y se utilzaban en sistemas con elevada tensión de fuente e incluso en sistemas de distribución de sonido similar a la música funcional
También hubo de 32 ohms, por eljemplo los trafos de salida de los amplificadores a tubos de vacío tenian multimpes salidad de impedancia 4-8-16-35-64 y línea 
También algunos equipos del tipo push pull con transformadores también


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 28, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Existieron parlantes de 64 ohm, y se utilzaban en sistemas con elevada tensión de fuente e incluso en sistemas de distribución de sonido similar a la música funcional
> También hubo de 32 ohms, por eljemplo los trafos de salida de los amplificadores a tubos de vacío tenian multimpes salidad de impedancia 4-8-16-35-64 y línea
> También algunos equipos del tipo push pull con transformadores también



Motorola en alguno de los equipos de radiocomunicaciones utiliza 32ohms o 22ohms, etc. en sus parlantes interiores.
Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 28, 2015)

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, resulta que me han dado dos parlantes de 64ohm, la dudas son dos, una es si por el valor que tienen (64Ohm) se pueden utilizar con cualquier amplificador?
> y luego por el estado que se encuentran, valdra la pena?
> Saludos y muchas Gracias.
> 
> estos serian los parlantes



No es 64Ω es un parlante de impedancia de 6,4Ω el mismo codigo Pioneer R20EC70-55E lo dice todo, claramente se ve el 6_4Ω y es de 130W, no los veo tan mal el guarda polvo hundido no interfiere en su funcionamiento, el sistema de amortiguamiento en estos parlantes suele arrugarse, tampoco interfiere su funcionamiento.

Habría que probar su bobina si esta quemada, si da continuidad y Ω ponerlo a sonar Amp de 100W a 6 Ohms, cada parlante cuesta $69 dolares, usado unos 40 US 


No los bote a la basura ahi donde los ve tienen un sonido fantástico,  una lastima que terminen en la basura.
Saludos y hasta la proxima.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 28, 2015)

yo digo que si los vas a tirar regalamelos, si no sirven yo los reencono


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 29, 2015)

Tiene un tesoro sin saberlo, se suele decir la basura de unos es el tesoro de otros, lastima que estoy lejos, si no los recogía hoy mismo antes que los bote

Hace unos dias en una tienda de segunda que abundan aquí,  me compre este par a tan solo 4.000 円 son como unos $35 US.


----------



## josemaX (Sep 29, 2015)

ElectroWero, te estás confundiendo con la referencia impresa, no es R20EC70-55E sino R20EC70-52E, de cualquier modo Pioneer no parece tener ninguna referencia parecida (una búsqueda en Google no lleva nunca a Pioneer, solo a páginas "raras").

Todos los altavoces Pioneer (y otras marcas prestigiosas) que he visto, en el imán llevan una etiqueta con las especificaciones, no esa impresión "asiática", que parece mas bien una falsificación (que es la que siempre he visto en altavoces baratos hace años).

Ej: http://www.vintageaudioworld.com/wp-content/uploads/PIONEER-PAX-20H1.jpg

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/omIAAOSwymxVOBF9/$_35.JPG


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 29, 2015)

Varia un par de rangos no es algo de alarmarce, apunte mal la referenciapss:, pero claramenteeeee esta marcado Taiwan, no hay Japan ni USA para decir que son oficialmente originales.

Las paginas raras que habla son de Polonia y especifica claramente que esa serie no es Original, pero no siginifica que sean malos, malos  los de ahora ya no hacen las cosas como antes.

Muchas factory compran los suministros de la Pionner, y los ensamblan en sus jacales, falsificar una etiqueta es pan comido y una etiqueta o Stiker no dice si es original, es su propio material constituido quien lo delata.

Los chinos falsifican hasta el arroz ahora que sera un par de parlantes, hay fabricas prestigiosas que se autofalsifican, con tal fin para vender su propio producto contramarcado a un buen precio o alto precio.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 29, 2015)

antes de andar adivinando y veo que no me las quieren regalar

existe un aparato que se llama multimetro y ese aparato trae una perillita que sirve para cambiar

si la giras en sentido de las manesillas del reloj podras poner una escala llamada ohms

si se le conetan las 2 puntas a esa bocina "altavoz y/o parlante"puedes medir

si salen unos numeros que son indoarabicos generalmente en un display
se podra apreciar el valor de dicha bocina "altavoz y/o parlante" 

si mide entre 6 a 7 quiere decir que mide 6 o 7 ohms

si mide entre 7 y 8 quiere decir que mide 7 o 8 ohms

.
.
.
.
y asi sucesivamente


----------



## rulfo (Sep 29, 2015)

Muchas gracias por sus respuesta, los probare y si van bien  me los quedo les preparare una caja de aglomerado y ha darles caña...



y lo del multimetro, la perillita y la escala de ohm, hasta lo entiendo...
Gracias


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 29, 2015)

Ya me estaba haciendo iluciones, para unos monitores Pionner quedan


----------



## rulfo (Sep 29, 2015)

me he puesto a informarme sobre que tamaño utilizar para la caja, no veas que complejo!!!
seguire mirando y yo que pensaba que era hacer una caja y listo 

y luego el tema de colocarles unos filtros,

que por cierto otro mundo, pero bueno poco a poco iremos aprendiendo...


----------



## Alexis0159 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hola amigo veo que esos altavoces son de 6.4 ohm. No creo que existan de muy alta resistencia.

Yo tambien me estaba haciendo ilusiones jaja. Espero que no los botes a la basura ya que son caros los altavoces.

Saludos.


----------



## naxito (Mar 1, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> antes de andar adivinando y veo que no me las quieren regalar
> 
> existe un aparato que se llama multimetro y ese aparato trae una perillita que sirve para cambiar
> 
> ...


Se lee bastante pesado pero tienes todaaaa la razon jajajjajaja. Saludos


----------

